# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  εξημέρωση cockatiel

## CreCkotiels

*Καλησπέρα μέλη και φίλοι μου του greekbirdclub  ,
μετά την απόκτηση της μικρής μου Μόκκας , ενός άγριου 2,5 ετών θηλυκού αρχέγονου κοκατίλ την οποία την έχω παρουσιάσει σε αυτό το θέμα και αναλυτικά φαίνεται και η πορεία της συμβίωσης μας,      Το ναζιάρικο τσουλουφάκι!!*έχω φτάσει σε ένα σημείο στο οποίο με τη Μόκκα έχουμε κάνει την εξής πρόοδο ή αλλιώς τα εξής βήματα  εξημέρωσης ...
τρώει από το χέρι κεχρί τσαμπί καί την τροφή τηςτρώει ή δοκιμάζει κάθε καινούρια τροφή, λαχανικό ή φρούτο από το χέρι μου , μόνο από το χέρι μου, αν της το βάλω σε κάποιο σκεύος δεν το πλησιάζει καθολουπίνει νερό από το χέρι μουόποτε της σφυρίζω μου κελαηδάει
το πρόβλημα μου είναι πως τώρα προσπαθώ να τη μάθω να ανεβαίνει στο χέρι μου ...αλλά όταν  απομακρύνω την παλάμη μου ώστε να αναγκαστεί να πατήσει πάνω στο δάκτυλο μου εκείνη ή σταματάει και δεν δίνει πλέον σημασία ή απλά μου δαγκώνει το δάκτυλο με μανία  :Ashamed0005:  :: 
Οπότε επειδή με το να γίνεται αυτό συνέχεια εγώ μια απελπιζόμουν , μία πονούσα ή απλά δεν άντεχα άλλο ... έφευγα από το χώρο ώστε να μην καταλάβει τί ένιωθα !!!
όταν πλέον προσπαθούσα να ηρεμήσω εκείνη ενώ δε με έβλεπε άρχιζε να κράζει και όταν της μιλούσα (δεν ήθελα να πάω να δεί σε τί κατάσταση ήμουν) εκείνη σταματούσε ...
Έβαλα λοιπόν γάντι χοντρό στο χέρι μου ... και η Μόκκα όπως θα δείτε σε αυτό το πόστ #166  ανέβηκε στο χέρι για πολύ ώρα μάλιστα !!!
Τις τρείς τελευταίες μέρες όμως δε θέλει να ανέβει ... απλά αλλάζει δρόμο , δεν με δαγκώνει καθόλου !!!
Προσπάθησα να ξανα βάλω το χέρι μου γυμνό αλλά με δάγκωσε και πάλι ... οπότε έχουμε μείνει στάσιμοι πλέον στο θέμα εκπαίδευσης !!!
*Δεν* απαιτώ να γίνει αρνάκι , μιας και δεν το θέλω αυτό , απλά αυτό που *θέλω για το δικό της καλό* , είναι να πετάει έξω από το κλουβί για να ξεπιάνεται χωρίς όμως να την κυνηγάω και να χρειαστεί να είμαι με σεντόνια μετά και να αγχώνεται ...
ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας ...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μάριε όταν εκπαιδεύουμε ένα παπαγάλο πρέπει να έχουμε την απαραίτητη υπομονή και επιμονή. Αυτά τα δύο ξέρω πως τα έχεις γιαυτό και τα έχεις πάει τόσο καλά μαζί της δεδομένου της ηλικίας της και του χρόνου που την έχεις. 

Τώρα θέλω να μου απαντήσεις σε δύο ερωτήσεις.

1. Πόσο χρόνο περνάς κάθε μέρα με την "εκπαίδευση"; 

2. Όταν ανέβαινε στο γάντι, είχες παρατεταμένο το δάχτυλό σου ή ανοιχτή την παλάμη σου;

Πρέπει να σου πω ότι και εγώ έφτασα στο σημείο της εκπαίδευσης που δεν ήξερα πως να προχωρήσω για να τον μάθω να ανεβαίνει στο δάχτυλό μου. Αυτό που πολύ σωστά τότε μου είχε προτείνει ο Διονύσης ήταν να μην χρησιμοποιώ το τεντωμένο δάχτυλο γιατί τους φοβίζει. Απλά άνοιγα την παλάμη και στο κέντρο είχε τη τροφή του. Φυσικά και τις πρώτες φορές δεν ανέβαινε αυτό είναι το προφανές και το λογικό. Μετά ξεκίνησε να ανεβάζει το ένα πόδι για ελάχιστη ώρα ώσπου στο τέλος ανέβηκε κανονικά για να φάει. 

Πλέον τώρα που έχει εξοικειωθεί, ανεβαίνει στο δάχτυλό μου και δεν φοβάται.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Σε ευχαριστώ Κωνσταντίνα ...
αφιερώνω γενικά τώρα που τελείωσε η εξεταστική μου δύο ώρες το πρωί ... και μετά άλλα δύο μονόωρα σπαστά !!Δηλαδή συνολικά 4 ώρες την ημέρα ... άσχετα το ότι μπορώ να πάω και να κάθομαι στο σαλόνι της (έχω δύο σαλόνια για αυτό είπα το σαλόνι της) μπροστά στο κλουβί της και της μιλάω, της σφυρίζω ή κάνω κάτι πχ. διαβάζω κάποιο βιβλίο ...απλά για να με βλέπει , άρα αν τα βάλουμε και αυτά μέσα περίπου 5-6 ώρες !!!
Τώρα για το δάκτυλο που λές το έχω δεί πως φοβάται ... με την παλάμη ανέβηκε  :winky:   απλά και όταν της έβαζα-βάζω ακόμα το χέρι μου γυμνό (γενικά με γυμνό χερι την ταίζω) ανέβαε όντως το ένα πόδι απλά όταν έβλεπε πως πρέπει να βάλει και τα δύο από τα νεύρα της με δάγκωνε που η καρδιά μου πιάνεται ... :Ashamed0005:  για αυτό έβαλα και το γάντι ...
Οπότε τώρα τί κάνω ? :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

4 ώρες την ημέρα για εκπαίδευση καθαρά είναι υπερβολικά πολλές. Πρέπει να κρατάς την εκπαίδευση δέκα λεπτά - ένα τέταρτο το πολύ γιατί μετά κουράζεται και δεν θέλει άλλο. Ίσως γιαυτό εκνευρίζεται στο τέλος και σε δαγκώνει ή απλά αρνείται πλέον να ανέβει. Σου προτείνω να ξεκινήσεις με τρία 15λεπτα μέσα στην ημέρα (πρωί-μεσημέρι-απόγευμα). Αυτό καθαρά για εκπαίδευση και από εκεί και πέρα φυσικά και θα είσαι μαζί της και θα της μιλάς κλπ. Επίσης, όταν έχεις ανοιχτή την παλάμη σου θα την έχεις δίπλα της σε σημείο που να φτάνει χωρίς πρόβλημα. Μην πηγαίνεις το χέρι σου παραπέρα  σε απόσταση που πρέπει να ανέβει όλη πάνω για να φάει γιατί έτσι όπως είδες νευριάζει. Κάντο αυτό, για την ώρα που σου είπα και δες αν θα αλλάξει κάτι  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Εγω στον Πιτερ στην αρχη ψιλοδαγκωνε χωρις αποτελεσμα βεβαια γιατι τραβουσα το χερι απο τον φοβο κι εγω...
Μου χαν πει πως δεν πρεπει αυτο... Να τραβαω το χερι και να δειχνω οτι δεν ποναω...
Το δοκιμασα και σιγουρα ειδα αποτελεσμα διοτι ο Πιτερ καταλαβε οτι οσο και να με δαγκωνει δεν θα πονεσω (υποτιθεται) και δεν θα του κανω κακο...
Βεβαια δεν ανεβαινει στο χερι μου και με φοβαται λιγο αλλα δεν με δαγκωνει καθολου πλεον... τρωει απο το χερι μου οτιδιποτε πολυ ανετα...
Βεβαια στον Ρικο που ειναι αγριμι και δαγκωνει βαζω το χερι μου σε σχημα μπουνιας και ετσι δεν βρησκει κατι να δαγκωσει απλα κοπαναει το χερι μου....
Απο οτι καταλαβα εσυ πρεπει να πονας πολυ και να αφησεις το χερι μεσα μαλλον θα ειναι επωδυνο και ισως φυγει δαχτυλο  :Fighting0030: 
Δοκιμασε αυτο με την μπουνια τι αντιδραση θα εχει...
Αλλιως δοκιμασε να παρες μια πατηθρα στο χερι και δεσε το μιλλετ στον καρπο σου... να δεις πως θα ανεβει και θα ερθει να το φαει ειμαι σιγουρος  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αφού έλειπα δύο ολόκληρες μέρες απ'ό το σπίτι και την είχα αφήσει την Μόκκα στην μητέρα μου ... γύρισα και μου είπε ότι την είχε τρελάνει από τις φωνές!!!
Μάλλον με έψαχνεε ?
Αφού λοιπόν την καθάρισα κάθισα και της έδωσα σπόρους με το χέρι ... και ναί παιδιά ανέβασε το ένα πόδι για 4 λεπτά και μετά το έβγαλε ... και το ξανα ανέβασε για 2 λεπτά !!!! και δέ με δάγκωσε καθόλου ... ίσα ίσα με κυνηγούσε και τώρα κάθετε κολλημένη στα κάγκελα και με βλέπει και ακούμε μουσικήηηη ...!!!!!
Τέλειοοοο ???

----------


## serafeim

Μπραβο Μαριε!!  :Happy: 
Μια χαρα τα πας!! συνεχισε ετσι!!  :Happy:

----------


## olga

Μάριε αφού σε έχει μάθει πλέον μην φοβάσε πως μπορεί να σε δααγκώσει το πιο πιθανό είναι να θέλει να παιξει η να ακουμπήσει απο περιέργεια το χέρι σου. Αλλά και αν σε δαγκώσει δεν θα το κάνει δυνατά, αλλά και να το κάνει μην φοβάσε δεν πονάει πολύ!  Συνήθως δαγκώνουν δυνατά όταν τα πιάνουμε απο την πλάτη για να τα εξετάσουμε. Μπορεί και αυτή να θέλει να σε χαϊδέψει, μην ξεχνάς πως δεν έχει χέρια οπότε θα το κάνεο με το ραμφος.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Όλγα ανυπομονώ να δω τι θα γίνει αύριο ...
Λέτε να ανέβει γρήγορα πάνω μου ?
Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά ...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

καλησπερα μαριε!! ο τικο μου (lovebird στο avatar) δεν τα παει καλα με τα δαχτυλα. οπου δει δαχτυλο ορμαει, οποτε οταν θελω να τον ανεβασω στο χερι μου να τον βαλω στο κλουβι του, βαζω το πανω μερος της παλαμης μου στα ποδια του οπως κανουμε και με τα δαχτυλα και ανεβαινει κανονικα χωρις να δαγκωνει. δοκιμασε το και σιγα σιγα γερνε κι απο λιγο το χερι σου μεχρι να συνηθισει το δαχτυλο. εμενα δεν το συνηθισε..

----------


## CreCkotiels

> καλησπερα μαριε!! ο τικο μου (lovebird στο avatar) δεν τα παει καλα με τα δαχτυλα. οπου δει δαχτυλο ορμαει, οποτε οταν θελω να τον ανεβασω στο χερι μου να τον βαλω στο κλουβι του, βαζω το πανω μερος της παλαμης μου στα ποδια του οπως κανουμε και με τα δαχτυλα και ανεβαινει κανονικα χωρις να δαγκωνει. δοκιμασε το και σιγα σιγα γερνε κι απο λιγο το χερι σου μεχρι να συνηθισει το δαχτυλο. εμενα δεν το συνηθισε..


Σε ευχαριστώ Νίκο !!!
Τωρα προσπαθώ αυτό με την παλάμη και βλέπω ανταπόκριση ... θα δούμε !!!
Δεν έχω θέμα στο να ανέβει στο δάκτυλο ... απλά θέλω να συνηθίσει να βγαίνει έξω !!! :winky:

----------


## xrisam

Μαριε την εχεις ακόμη στην αποθήκη ή την μετακόμισες μέσα στο σπίτι?

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Μαριε την εχεις ακόμη στην αποθήκη ή την μετακόμισες μέσα στο σπίτι?


ΚλείσΑΜΕ μΙα εβδομάδα μαζί μέσα στο σπίτι κα.Χρύσααα !!!!Γιατί ?
 :Party0003:  :Party0003:  :Party0003:

----------


## xrisam

Α...σόρρυ εχω χάσει επεισοδια... ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Α...σόρρυ εχω χάσει επεισοδια...


Δεν το είχα αναφέρει κάπου ... οπότε εγώ συγνώμη !!! :: 
Σήμερα έβαλα φαγητό στο χέρι μου και όταν με είδε να πλησιάζω ήρθε στα κάγκελα και τα δάγκωνε !!!
Με το που έβαλα το χέρι μου χωρίς κανένα δισταγμό ανέβασε πόδι και έτρωγεεε ..!!!!
Μετά λέω μπαααα ιδέα μου είναι ... και το ξανα κάνω !'Ακολουθούσε το χέρι μου και όταν το έκλεινα έψαχνε μέσα από τα δάκτυλα να φάει που είχαν περάσει σπόροι...
Σιγά σιγά ετοιμαζόμαστεεε ... !!!! ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Την τάισα με το χέρι μου και τελικα *ανεβηκέέέέέ .....!!!!!!!!!
Ανέβασε και τα δύο πόδια , και αφού έφαγε σηκώθηκε ολόκληρη και με κοιτούσεεεε !!!!
**Δυστυχώς το κινητό δεν το είχα μαζί μου για φωτογραφία ...
Τώρα ποιό  το επόμενο  στάδιο ? Αφού μάθει να ανεβαίνει τί κάνωωωωωω ???
**


Εν το μεταξύ σήμερα έκανε και το εξής ... ανάμεσα στα δάκτυλα μου έμπαιναν σπόρια και προσπαθούσε χωρίς να με δαγκώσει να τα βγάλει , και με γαργαλούσε όπως το έκανε , αλλάαααα άντεξα!!!!
*

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όταν μάθει να ανεβαίνει άνετα και να την κουνάς και λίγο στο κλουβί χωρίς να φεύγει, λογικά μπορείς να την αφήσεις να βγει και έξω από το κλουβί. Τουλάχιστον αυτό έκανα με τον Αρθουράκο!

----------


## blackmailer

> Όταν μάθει να ανεβαίνει άνετα και να την κουνάς και λίγο στο κλουβί χωρίς να φεύγει, λογικά μπορείς να την αφήσεις να βγει και έξω από το κλουβί. Τουλάχιστον αυτό έκανα με τον Αρθουράκο!


Κι εγώ το ίδιο με τη Sunny!!!

----------


## Vrasidas

Αυτά είναι! Ένας έρωτας γεννιέται!  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Αυτά είναι! Ένας έρωτας γεννιέται!


Χαχαχαχα ναι ναι !!
Σήμερα την ξανά έβαλα να φάει απο το χέρι μου και δυο φορές χωρίς δισταγμό ανέβηκε επιτόπου !!
Τώρα ένα τετραήμερο που έχω ελεύθερο θα ασχοληθώ και μάλλον θα την βάλω να κάνει και την πρώτη προσπάθεια έξω απο το κλουβί! 
Την παλάμη μου δε τη φοβάται , απλά δεν έχει κίνητρο να ανεβαίνει (είναι του συμφέροντος,  θα κάνει κάτι μόνο αν πάρει και αυτή κάτι! )
Ελπίζω οολα να πάνε καλά!  Θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες πιο μετά .
.

----------


## Vrasidas

::

----------


## CreCkotiels

> 


Ειδικά τώρα που έχει μάθει το χέρι μου καίει πάντα και δε φεύγει με τίποτα χαχαχα !!!
Επίσης ήθελα να σας πω πως με αφήνει πλέον και της χαϊδεύω το κεφάλι χωρίς να με δαγκώσει ή να πάει πίσω το κεφάλι για να με δαγκώσει !
Επίσης σήμερα φάγαμε αυγό και το ράμφος της ήταν γεμάτο με αυγό κτλ. Και με άφησε να της καθαρίζω εγώ το ράμφος της! 
Μου φαίνεται πως στο τέλος αντί να πετύχω μόνο να την βγάζω έξω για να ξεπιανεται και να πετάει , θα θέλω να παίζω μαζί της και να τη χαϊδεύω! Χαχχαα

----------


## blackmailer

> Μου φαίνεται πως στο τέλος αντί να πετύχω μόνο να την βγάζω έξω για να ξεπιανεται και να πετάει , θα θέλω να παίζω μαζί της και να τη χαϊδεύω! Χαχχαα


αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο...όλοι έτσι ξεκινάμε και τελικά όλο χάδια θέλουμε να τους κάνουμε!

----------


## CreCkotiels

:Jumping0045:

----------


## blackmailer

εύγε Μάριε...άλλη μια απόδειξη ότι η υπομονή είναι μια απαραίτητη αρετή για όσους ασχολούνται με τα ζώα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> εύγε Μάριε...άλλη μια απόδειξη ότι η υπομονή είναι μια απαραίτητη αρετή για όσους ασχολούνται με τα ζώα!


Υπομονή σαν το γάιδαρο έχω ...
Ευτυχώς δεν δαγκώνει γιατί είχα πέσει στα βαριά φάρμακα ... χαχαχα
Το Σάββατο Κυριάκο θα της ανοίξω τις πόρτες και θα την δελεασω να βγει αν και έχει τρελαθεί και θα βγει επιτόπου ...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Η Μοκκα τρώει κανονικά απο το χέρι μου και ανεβαίνει απάνω χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη !!
Αύριο είναι η μεγάλη μέρα της εξόδου της ....
Όπως όλα δείχνουν θα βγει μιας και τώρα παραπονιέται πως θέλει !
θα της ανοίξω τις πόρτες και θα κρεμάσω έξω ένα τσαμπί με κεχρί ... Ελπίζω όλα να πανε καλά !
Όσο θα παίζει αυτή έξω , εγώ της ετοίμασα μερικά κλαδιά καινούρια για το κλουβί της μιας και τα κλαδέματα στις ελιές εμείς τα τελειώσαμε! 
Ετοίμασα και μια βάση για να την βγάλω να κάτσει αν θέλει ...
Δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα να αγοράσω σε κανένα πετ σοπ σχοινί πατηθρα για απέξω οπότε το σταντ θα είναι καλά ελπίζω μέχρι να βρω ...
Περιμένω συμβουλές για το τι να περιμένω και πως να αντιδρασω!!
ευχαριστώ για όλα για άλλη μια φορά

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Άμα κάτσει στον ώμο σου " πρόσεχε " το αυτί σου,εμένα εκεί με δάγκωσε πρώτη φορά και εξακολουθεί να το κάνη για παιχνίδι . Χαλαρά όμως χαλαρά.

----------


## blackmailer

κλειστές κουρτίνες οπωσδήποτε και πόρτες!!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Νεκτάριε αυτό με τις κουρτίνες, έχουμε τον Πέρι ένα χρόνο περίπου με καθημερινές πτήσεις σε χώρο με τεράστια τζαμαρία που δεν κατέβασα πότε τις κουρτίνες και μου κάνει εντύπωση που ούτε μία φορά μα ούτε μία δεν είχε επαφή με το τζάμι.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Η πρώτη προσπάθεια έγινε !
Την δελεασα με κεχρί και βγήκε μέχρι και την πόρτα !!!
Φυσικά όταν τελείωσε το κεχρί της ή άκουγε κάτι παράξενο τσουπ πάλι μέσα !
Μετά απο δέκα φορές που γινόταν αυτό , την ανέβασα στο χέρι μου  και έτρωγε και την έβγαλα έξω απο το κλουβί !
Αφού έφαγε , τεντωσε το λοφίο της και κοιτούσε τον χώρο ... 
προσπάθησα να την βάλω στο κλαδί που είχα έξω απο το κλουβί ... τιποταααα εκεί στο χέρι !
Έκατσε μισή ώρα στο χέρι μου και κοιτούσε τα πάντα !!!
μετά την έβαλα ξανά μέσα καικάθεται τώρα στο μπαλκόνι και λιαζεται ...
Αυτά απο σήμερα  :Ashamed0005:  :winky:  :Party0035:  :Party0024:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου !!!
Σήμερα με την Μόκα κάναμε την πρώτη μας πτήση ...
Βγήκε με την δική μου υποστήριξη στο κλαδί έξω από το κλουβί της και μετά ανέβηκε στο χέρι μου ...
Φυσικά αφού σκάναρε όλο το δωμάτιο άνοιξε σιγά σιγά και δειλά τα φτερά της και τσούπ πέταξε σαν τρελή και μετά από δύο λεπτά πετώντας στο ταβάνι έπεσε σαν την ντομάτα σε ένα ράφι της βιβλιοθήκης μου όπου εκεί ξεκουράστηκε , έφαγε κεχρί και μετά πάλι πεταγε και έπεσε στο πάτωμα πάλι σαν την ντομάτα ...
Την ανέβασα στο χέρι μου της έκανα χάδια και την έβαλα πάλι μέσα στο κλουβί της όπου εκεί είχε για μερικά λεπτά το ένα της φτερό χαμηλωμένο και νόμιζα ότι έσπασε ...
Τώρα είναι καλά και το έχει κανονικά απλά μάλλον το χτύπησε κάπου και την πόνεσε ....
Η μαμά μου είπε πως μπορεί και να κουράστηκε .... 

Τι να κάνω ? Φοβάμαι μήπως την άλλη φορά όντως πάθει κάτι σοβαρό ... πφφφ χρειάζομαι συμβουλές και εμπειρίες φίλοι μου γιατί έχω πάθει ένα πανικό ...  ::  ::  :: 
Το πάτωμα από τα σπόρια ήταν αίσχος ... και εγώ δεν ξέρω πόση ώρα έβαλα ηλεκτρική !!! :Rolleye0012: 

*
Αυτό εννοώ με το φτερό , έτσι το είχε η μικρούλα μου και κόντεψα να πεθάνωωω*  :Ashamed0005: * :

*
*
Τώρα είναι κανονικά πάλι, καθαρίστηκε κιόλας και το κουνάει όπως πρίν οπότε μάλλον την ξεπόνεσε  :
**
*

----------


## Destat

Έλα βρε Μάριε, την κατάφερες να βγει έξω? Μπράβοοο! 
Το φτεράκι μια χαρά θα είναι, σίγουρα θα κουράστηκε επειδή είχε πολύ καιρό να πετάξει..Και τα δικά μας όταν έπαθαν μια φορά night fright το ένα φτερό έτσι το είχαν και το πρωί όλα ήταν μια χαρούλα! 

Θα πετάει λίγο άτσαλα μέχρι να προσαρμοστεί και να συνηθίσει το περιβάλλον του δωματίου, σε λίγο θα έρχεται να κάθεται επάνω σου και θα το εξερευνεί πιό 'ομαλά' από εδώ και πέρα!  :winky: 
Μόνο τα τζάμια πρόσεχε να έχεις κουρτίνα να μην κάνει κανένα 'ντούπ' νομίζοντας οτι θα βγει έξω

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ωωωω σας ευχαριστω Παιδια !! :Anim 26: 
Επειδή το σαλόνι που την έχω και γενικά ως χώρος είναι τεράστιος  (όλο το σπίτι είναι 120τμ με το σαλόνι μου και η τραπεζαρία μου να είναι μεγάλοι χώροι) , την μετέφερα στο γραφείο μου για την πτήση της ... θα έχει θέμα στο κομμάτι της προσαρμογής ?? Πριν βγει είχαμε μπει άλλες δύο φορές μέσα στο δωμάτιο και είχαμε κάτσει μαζί και διάβαζα ώστε να συνηθίσει και το χώρο αυτό ...
Γενικά είναι εύκολο να σπάσει το φτερό της ?
Ναι έχω βάλει κουρτίνα στο δωμάτιο αυτό ... !!!

----------


## xrisam

Mάριε ελπίζω να είναι καλύτερα το Μοκάκι.

Ελπίζω να μην χτυπησε πολύ....

Να ξερεις ότι το πρώτο καιρό θελει πολύ προσοχή μέχρι να εγκληματιστεί με το χώρο καθως πετάει. 

Δυστυχως και εμένα την πρωτη φορά η Πηνελόπη χτύπησε.

Επίσης μέχρι να δυναμώσουν οι φτερούγες θα κουράζεται και όταν σταματάει την πτήση θα την βλέπεις να κάνει μια ανακίνηση στις φτερούγες (πως κάνει ο Μητσοτάκης του ώμους του...)

----------


## blackmailer

ε δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να σπάσει ένα φτερό! πρέπει να αρχίσει να κοπανιέται ή να τρομάξει και κάποια απογείωση/προσγείωση να πέσει πάνω σε καμιά γωνία...τέτοιες πτώσεις θα έχει στην αρχή γιατί θα κουράζεται και δεν έχει μάθει που να προσγειωθεί ακόμα!! βάζε της το κλουβί πάνω στο κρεβάτι πχ που να είναι εμφανές και να το βρίσκει εύκολα οταν είναι ψηλά!

----------


## Destat

Κι εμείς στο δωματιο τα αφηνουμε επειδη αν τα αφηναμε στο σαλονι για παραδειγμα που ειναι μεγαλος χωρος δεν θα εμπαιναν ευκολα στο κλουβι..
Απ'την άλλη αν θελεις, μεχρι να μαθει να πεταει σε σπιτι , αφηνε την στο δωματιο τις πρωτες φορες να συνηθισει και μολις μαθει να ερχεται σε εσενα μπορεις να την παρεις στον ωμο και να προχωρησεις για λιγο στο σαλονι, να δεις τι θα κανει

Αφου θα εχει μαθει να καθεται επανω σου, δεν θα ειναι δυσκολο πιστευω.. τον Μανταρινη οποτε ηταν να φυγω απο το δωματιο και να παω στο μπανιο,ας πουμε, τον ειχα στον ωμο και προχωρουσα και καθοταν

Για να σπασει το φτερο της θελει μεγαλη σαβουρντα, το πολυ πολυ να γινει αυτο που επαθε και τωρα. Ολα ετσι κανουν μεχρι να μαθουν, θα συνηθισει ευκολα! Κι εσυ για να μαθεις να περπατας επεσες πολλες φορες!  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Εμμ το δωμάτιο που την έχω είναι το γραφείο μου οπότε έχει την βιβλιοθήκη και το γραφείο μου ...!!!
Οπότε θα την ανεβάσω στο γραφείο με το κλουβί λέτε ?? 
Φοβάμαι για την δεύτερη φορά ... διστάζω πολύ!!
κα.Χρυσα μάλλον είναι καλά γιατί τώρα το απόγευμα είναι πάλι καλά και τρώει  !!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ζητώ συγνώμη από την ομάδα διαχείρισης απλά όταν απάντησα δεν είδα την απάντηση των παιδιών σε αυτό το πόστ #37

Και εγώ παιδιά αυτό σκέφτομαι κάπως έτσι θα το κάνω ...
Το πιστεύετε πως αυτό μου είπε και η μητέρα μου ... "όταν σε μαθαίναμε να περπατάς ή να κάνεις ποδήλατο είχες πέσεις πολλές φορές ...έτσι και η Μόκα *μας* !!!" 
Όταν είπε το *μας* χάρηκα μιας και τώρα όλοι την αποδέχτηκαν ώς μέλος της οικογένειας !!!

κα.Χρύσα τί γίνεται με την Πηνελόπη και την Μόκα ? Και στις πρώτες πτήσεις ίδιεεεες ... χαχαχαχαχα :Rolleye0012:  :wink:  ::

----------

